# Sticky  To Those Bettas We Have Known and Loved



## Chickadee

This is something that I started on the last forum that I was a moderator on and it really seemed to help. Some owners of bettas become very attached and the death of their fish affects them very greatly. There is a natural and normal grieving process that a person experiences with the loss of any loved pet and with a betta, since they seem to have a personality and communicate with us fairly well (those who witness their first "betta dance" will tell you so) the loss of a betta can be traumatic. So I am starting this thread so those of you who choose to can post a tribute to any of the bettas who you would like to see memorialized here on this forum in a formal way. You can post a small obituary of them, a small story of some thing they did or some small act that meant something special to you that involved them in your life. You can tell of the day your found them and what having them meant to you. Anything you want. I would encourage comments from others not to be put here. Let's just limit this to the comments about the fish and let that be that. If we want to have comments about the posts, then we need to post them seperately somewhere else. Otherwise this will be so spread out that the posts about the fish will get lost in the other ones. So please do not comment..let's just allow the owners to post a small comment about their fish and then if you wish to let them know about how you feel you can PM them or start a new post to them. Another suggestion would be to simply put a "Thanks" on their post by using the button at the bottom of the post if you feel you need to respond to their feelings.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946

My betta fish Bubba He died awhile ago but he is still missed alot!I had him for almost a year when he passed away! He wasn't my first Betta fish but I think he's the one I'll miss the most!*frown one good thing to think about after a belovid pet passess away is that there watching over you to make sure that your allright becouse the know for sure that you loved them!



Kayla! R.I.P in loveing memory of Bubba!


----------



## Ishy

Fred was my first Betta. When I saw him at the store, I just knew he was the right one, even though he was not as handsome or colorful as most of the others. It was just the way he looked at me.
I got him home and he was just so much fun. To begin with, it was just him and the frogs but he still kept plenty busy patrolling amongst the plants, watching my every move, and making sure the frogs didn't do anything he was not included in. He was quick to accept new tank mates after making sure they were not looking to claim his territory or eat his food. Every day he turned darker and more vibrant until he was the handsomest Betta of all (in my opinion).
Unfortunately our friendship ended when he left me for the Great aquarium in the sky, where he has infinite space to explore and patrol and is never cold, nor hungry. On earth, he got a proper funeral and I can see his little grave from my office window. Maybe one day, I will get to swim with him in his Great aquarium. We can share our memories and he can teach me all about patrolling and doing the Betta Dance.


----------



## JIM

*Rose, Thanks for that post and a little more understanding of those who keep Betta.  *


----------



## mpskittles

Hairy the betta fish was my first fish ever back when i was 15... if it wasnt for that cute little center piece @ my aunts wedding who knows where id be today!?!?! most deff not the fish manager @ a pet store!! Heres to you Hairy!!!


----------



## Chickadee

To each of us there comes a day when our little buddy is no longer with us. Mine came yesterday. Diablo, my current little friend, died unceremoniously and I feel totally bereft. He was fine when I fed him that morning and when it came time to have a small snack before bedtime, he was gone, curled up on the leaf of a plant that he loved. I buried him in my flower bed where he can rest among the nature that he loved. This spring I will get him a small stone to put on the spot that is now marked with a small piece of wood.

He was a loving and sweet betta in many ways and I am looking into getting one of his grand nephews from the breeder that brought me him. Perhaps the wonderful thing is that one of them was for sale with his sister as a pair on the site last night. To be a tribute to this wonderful friend I would love to own this lovely betta.

I will miss you, little friend. *sad


----------



## cottoncandy946

R.I.P u will never be forgotton.... To all betta's who have been lost.*sad*surfing tHE 2ND one is my Bubba in heaven LOL!


----------



## BlueSaphire

When I decided to get my first betta and walked into the store; I couldn't ignore the bright red fish with the big silver eyes staring at me. All the other bettas seemed to cought up in fighting through there bowls to pay attention to me but the little red one was different. So I just had to take him home, he soon got the name Flame for his beautiful couloring. He didn't stay little for long he would snap up any food that came near him. He soon became more of a family member than a fish. he would dance when we played music and "beg" for food. Flame live a long 4 years and sadly died of old age. He died a peacfull painless death and was never sick in his entire life. 

R.I.P my little Flame


----------



## BlueSaphire

Chickadee said:


> To each of us there comes a day when our little buddy is no longer with us. Mine came yesterday. Diablo, my current little friend, died unceremoniously and I feel totally bereft. He was fine when I fed him that morning and when it came time to have a small snack before bedtime, he was gone, curled up on the leaf of a plant that he loved. I buried him in my flower bed where he can rest among the nature that he loved. This spring I will get him a small stone to put on the spot that is now marked with a small piece of wood.
> 
> He was a loving and sweet betta in many ways and I am looking into getting one of his grand nephews from the breeder that brought me him. Perhaps the wonderful thing is that one of them was for sale with his sister as a pair on the site last night. To be a tribute to this wonderful friend I would love to own this lovely betta.
> 
> I will miss you, little friend. *sad


Im vey sorry to here about your loss*frown If you get another soon please post pics.


----------



## ~Mystic~

My first betta was a beautiful crowntail. I was working in a petshop (never again) and we got in the bettas (how cruel they are in little bags). I saw this one and I'll be honest I felt bad for the little guy and had to help him. It was almost time to go home so I put him in my coat still in the bag and brought him home and gave him a 10 Gal tank as his own. He seemed to know what I did and was instantly friendly. He would eat food from my fingers right from the start. This little guy was so cool. When I walked into the room he would come to the glass of the tank as if to say "Hi Dad". Well He lived about 4 - 4 1/2 years. I have a new one now but none will ever replace my other little guy.

R.I.P. Little Guy.

PS name was little guy


----------



## Baseballguy5

My poor betta passed this morning, Betty, one of my first bettas. 

She was a great fish, with a personality that was unrivaled in my 75 gallon tank. I never had any problems with her. She would always follow me from side to side of my tank, and when I would stop and look at her she would always dance, shake her fins, and swim in circles until I would feed her. (which, admittedly, sometimes I would ) just the other day, as I was making a water change, while all the other fish were cowering from the siphon, she came up and swam against my hand, and when I was filling it back up she would play in the bubbles the siphon was giving out. 

Betty died of a nasty fungal infection that covered her face and took her life in one night and a couple of hours. I tried everything I could to save her but it wasn't enough.  I remember this morning, in her little jar filled with all these meds, my little fish, with barely enough energy to pick herself off the gravel she was lying on, swam up to my face at the glass, and put on one of her little "dances" for me. It was one of the saddest things I've ever seen. I didn't know how she mustered the energy to do that. I also didn't know it was the last dance I would ever see her do. 

This memorial is for Betty, a betta that was well loved, and will be well missed. R.I.P. little guy


----------



## blackghostbetta

My red veiltail betta, Clover (my mother suggested I name him Crimson, and it instantly reminded me of the song!), passed a few weeks ago. He was the betta that taught me proper betta care. I had him, along with the three betta before him, in a little vase with a plant on the top. I got a 5 gallon tank, and instantly overstocked it with 6 danios- I knew nothing about fish. After two years, and going through another betta, I decided to give the danios to a friend with a 20 gallon, and to put Clover in the five gallon. After he got much happier, and I decided to look into it, I discovered that he was in his rightful home, and soon became a betta fanatic-- researching everything. In fact, I could even say that Clover started my entire fish hobby, because it would be the truth. But, sadly, stupid, stupid me-- the year of living in a bowl finally caught up to him after only a few months in the five gallon, he died of ich. I like to think of his death as a good thing, though, because I rescued a betta who was being kept as a class pet, but I had to keep him in his horrid bowl because I didn't have proper tank space for him. Now Sushi is living quite happily in Clover's five gallon


----------



## tcdsv

my first betta jump out of the fish tank and died on my floor.


----------



## Sandyhook

I lost my first Betta yesterday. Rover was the fish who taught me about Bettas and showed me just what cool fish they are. IMO, the most beautiful freshwater fish in the world. He was such a friendly and smart fish. But I could tell that old age was creeping in on him about a month ago....he became lethargic, hiding most of the time only coming out when I would feed him. He wasn't sick..but I could see him getting dark, the way fish do when they are getting old. I kept his tank on a table in the middle of the room so he could see all around and not be bored against a wall or in a corner. I hope he had a good life with me. 

I moved my other betta Finley into Rover's tank, which has a little more room. I hope he will be happy there. I would have a dozen more Bettas, if I had the room. 

Goodbye, Rover. Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## katiehuggins

My first beta fish was named red I was five. My dad got a apartment, and we went to the petstore my sister got one named blue, and he got an orange one named mister. All males we each had our own bowls, red lived to be five... he died of a cold-hearted step mother who FLUSHED HOM BECUASE HE WOULDNT EAT FOOD!!!!! was very upsetting..


----------



## Dolphielov

Love to my beautiful blue and red betta Twilight I will always miss you


----------



## Botiadancer

Not just Bettas but any fish you keep.

I had a very old clown loach die a few years ago. He/she was around 15 years old when he went to his watery grave. The gf and I called him Grandpa.

Didn't Julio Iglesias sing a song years ago called, "To all the fish I've loved before"?

Start at 2:05 for the relevant portion of this video, the segment called "Dealing with loss". Of course, the rest of video is wonderful too - all about our "addiction" to fishkeeping.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gDD2EBLcdA&list=PL7F3ED9F39E6635C8

Drat ! I didn't mean to insert the video, just the link. Oh well - I hope it is ok.


----------



## Bejeweled

Julia is still with me ~ she is very sick and will soon pass. I am beside myself! She is in the hospital bowl and I am trying to keep her comfortable. I've logged back in after almost a year looking for a support group. I am more affected by this than I ever imagined. I have one other female and 2 males but Julia is the one that taught me a betta personality could be amazing. She would get so happy to see me! She would get as close to my face at the edge of tank as she could get. I would swear she would jump into my hands if she could. Now she is near blind and barely hanging on. I can't bring myself to end her life and put her out of misery. She has dropsy now with major pineconing There is nothing more to be done than comfort her.:betta: I talk to her all the time and have shielded her from bright light. I am not sure if she will be here in the morning when I wake up. I am heartbroken. There will never be another quite like her. Crazy little fish, solid black but cute as could be! A prize I never expected. I will miss you Julia ♡♡


----------



## majerah1

Hopefully she will be at peace soon. Sorry she is so ill and wish there was more I could do to console you or even help Julia.


----------



## April R

We lost our dear yellow crown tail male Spike a couple days ago. He was always shy but wasn't swimming much at all for a couple weeks so I knew the end was near. He was already 6 months old when I got him in February, so he lived a long while for a cull. I'm gonna miss him. Now my other male is enjoying his 5 gallon tank all to himself


----------



## OliviaS

Under the chill of Michigan snow
Lays a piece of authentic joy
With fins that once fluttered and swirled
With eyes once so amber they burn
Always been too good to be true
A true blue fantasy

Under the whiteness of Michigan snow
Lays a figment of the loveliest dreams
Utopia was his land of origin
Painted in blue in honor of you
As pieces of hope cracks and shatters
He fought through one after another
Fighter, joy bringer, seasoned dancer
Long has he dwelled in the mind of this dreamer
Always been too good to be true
One true blue fantasy

Now sleeping under a blanket of Michigan snow
Frozen still on Earth and the heart of this dreamer
Soul now swimming free in the sea of time
Body laid here so the memory stays mine
Somewhere in an ocean in Utopia
His fins spread and flutter and swirl
His eyes so amber they burn
Fighter, joybringer, seasoned dancer
Long will he dwell in the mind of this dreamer
Indeed too good to be true
My true blue fantasy

--R.I.P dearest True Blue Fantasy, my first ever Betta splendens. This heart you left is as freezing as the snow you’re buried under. Within the twenty-five short days we’ve spent together, you’ve taught me so much about the world of aquarists. I wish we could spend more time in the same world, but I guess you’re just meant to be in a better place. I did brought you home because I missed my blue-eyed dog, but in the end I love you for who you are. Missing you now, forever and always. --


----------



## majerah1

That was beautiful, Olivia! What a great tribute to a great friend!


----------

